

I'm not qualified for a support position - johnward
http://johnathanward.com/im-not-qualified-for-a-support-position/

======
edent
If I may be so bold, there may be two things you're doing wrong.

1) Are you emphasising your experience in your covering letter / CV?
Recruiters have hundreds of applications to look at and - if they can't see
the magic word they're looking for - won't investigate further. That said,
don't make your CV longer than 2 sides of paper, and you covering letter no
more than a few paragraphs.

2) Are you applying at the right places? Lots of recruiters don't actually
have jobs on offer - they're farming candidates so they can sell them on. Try
applying directly to companies who are hiring.

Best of luck!

~~~
johnward
Hey, thanks for the advice. I honestly only expect to get flamed anytime I
post something.

1) I certainly could use some work here. I generally spend a good bit of time
learning about the job requirements/company and writing a cover letter that
highlights why I fit these requirements. In the past I would write a new
resume for every position to make sure the skills they wanted were highly
visible but I have not tried that lately.

2) Probably not. I also have a theory that some recruiters take job ads and
then try to sell leads to companies that are not working with recruiters. I
can't prove it though. It's pretty obvious to me that this particular site is
not very useful to me.

